# Weather Forecast through Monday



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

As some of you know, I am a weatherman by trade. Here is the longrange forecast through Monday for those interested. Looks like winds are going to be favorable at the pier. Good luck and I hope to meet some of you this coming Sunday at the pier. Since I got skunkedlast Sunday, I plan on coming back for a rematch despite having to drive from Gulfport :doh 

<TABLE borderColor=#111111 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 bgColor=white border=1><TBODY><TR><TD bgColor=#ffcc00 colSpan=6>*Plain text format for: PENSACOLA FL* </TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#ffcc00 colSpan=6>*Tue, 25 Mar 2008* </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center noWrap align=middle colSpan=3>07:00 AM </TD><TD colSpan=3>Clear, temperature near 37F. Winds light and variable. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center noWrap align=middle colSpan=3>01:00 PM </TD><TD colSpan=3>Clear, temperature near 60F. Winds Southeast at 6 to 11 kts. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center noWrap align=middle colSpan=3>07:00 PM </TD><TD colSpan=3>Clear, temperature near 56F. Winds Southeast at 3 to 8 kts. </TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#ffcc00 colSpan=6>*Wed, 26 Mar 2008* </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center noWrap align=middle colSpan=3>01:00 AM </TD><TD colSpan=3>Clear, temperature near 49F. Winds South-Southeast at 3 to 8 kts. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center noWrap align=middle colSpan=3>07:00 AM </TD><TD colSpan=3>Mostly Clear, temperature near 47F. Winds East at 2 to 5 kts. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center noWrap align=middle colSpan=3>01:00 PM </TD><TD colSpan=3>Mostly Clear, temperature near 68F. Winds Southeast at 5 to 10 kts. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center noWrap align=middle colSpan=3>07:00 PM </TD><TD colSpan=3>Mostly Clear, temperature near 64F. Winds South-Southeast at 3 to 8 kts. </TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#ffcc00 colSpan=6>*Thu, 27 Mar 2008* </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center noWrap align=middle colSpan=3>01:00 AM </TD><TD colSpan=3>Mostly Clear, temperature near 56F. Winds Southeast at 1 to 4 kts. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center noWrap align=middle colSpan=3>07:00 AM </TD><TD colSpan=3>Mostly Clear, temperature near 54F. Winds light and variable. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center noWrap align=middle colSpan=3>01:00 PM </TD><TD colSpan=3>Partly Cloudy, temperature near 73F. Winds Southeast at 8 to 13 kts. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center noWrap align=middle colSpan=3>07:00 PM </TD><TD colSpan=3>Mostly Clear, temperature near 68F. Winds Southeast at 6 to 11 kts. </TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#ffcc00 colSpan=6>*Fri, 28 Mar 2008* </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center noWrap align=middle colSpan=3>01:00 AM </TD><TD colSpan=3>Partly Cloudy, temperature near 61F. Winds Southeast at 2 to 7 kts. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center noWrap align=middle colSpan=3>07:00 AM </TD><TD colSpan=3>Partly Cloudy, temperature near 60F. Winds East-Southeast at 2 to 7 kts. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center noWrap align=middle colSpan=3>01:00 PM </TD><TD colSpan=3>Partly Cloudy, temperature near 74F. Winds Southeast at 8 to 13 kts. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center noWrap align=middle colSpan=3>07:00 PM </TD><TD colSpan=3>Partly Cloudy with a Slight Chance of Thunderstorms and Slight Chance of Light Rain Showers, temperature near 71F. Winds Southeast at 6 to 11 kts. </TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#ffcc00 colSpan=6>*Sat, 29 Mar 2008* </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center noWrap align=middle colSpan=3>01:00 AM </TD><TD colSpan=3>Partly Cloudy with a Slight Chance of Thunderstorms and Slight Chance of Light Rain Showers, temperature near 66F. Winds South-Southeast at 1 to 6 kts. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center noWrap align=middle colSpan=3>07:00 AM </TD><TD colSpan=3>Partly Cloudy with a Slight Chance of Thunderstorms and Slight Chance of Light Rain Showers, temperature near 63F. Winds East-Southeast at 1 to 4 kts. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center noWrap align=middle colSpan=3>01:00 PM </TD><TD colSpan=3>Partly Cloudy with a Slight Chance of Thunderstorms and Slight Chance of Light Rain Showers, temperature near 75F. Winds Southeast at 4 to 9 kts. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center noWrap align=middle colSpan=3>07:00 PM </TD><TD colSpan=3>Partly Cloudy with a Slight Chance of Thunderstorms and Slight Chance of Light Rain Showers, temperature near 72F. Winds South at 3 to 8 kts. </TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#ffcc00 colSpan=6>*Sun, 30 Mar 2008* </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center noWrap align=middle colSpan=3>01:00 AM </TD><TD colSpan=3>Partly Cloudy with a Slight Chance of Thunderstorms and Slight Chance of Light Rain Showers, temperature near 65F. Winds Southeast at 1 to 4 kts. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center noWrap align=middle colSpan=3>07:00 AM </TD><TD colSpan=3>Partly Cloudy with a Slight Chance of Thunderstorms and Slight Chance of Light Rain Showers, temperature near 62F. Winds East-Northeast at 1 to 4 kts. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center noWrap align=middle colSpan=3>01:00 PM </TD><TD colSpan=3>Partly Cloudy with a Slight Chance of Thunderstorms and Slight Chance of Light Rain Showers, temperature near 77F. Winds Southeast at 5 to 10 kts. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center noWrap align=middle colSpan=3>07:00 PM </TD><TD colSpan=3>Partly Cloudy with a Slight Chance of Thunderstorms and Slight Chance of Light Rain Showers, temperature near 74F. Winds South at 3 to 8 kts. </TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#ffcc00 colSpan=6>*Mon, 31 Mar 2008* </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center noWrap align=middle colSpan=3>01:00 AM </TD><TD colSpan=3>Partly Cloudy with a Slight Chance of Thunderstorms and Slight Chance of Light Rain Showers, temperature near 66F. Winds East at 1 to 6 kts. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center noWrap align=middle colSpan=3>07:00 AM </TD><TD colSpan=3>Partly Cloudy with a Slight Chance of Thunderstorms and Slight Chance of Light Rain Showers, temperature near 62F. Winds East at 1 to 6 kts. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center noWrap align=middle colSpan=3>01:00 PM </TD><TD colSpan=3>Partly Cloudy with a Slight Chance of Thunderstorms and Slight Chance of Light Rain Showers, temperature near 75F. Winds Southeast at 8 to 13 kts. </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center noWrap align=middle colSpan=3>07:00 PM </TD><TD colSpan=3>Partly Cloudy, temperature near 71F. Winds South-Southeast at 5 to 10 kts. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Sweet, we got our own weather man!


----------

